# Winchester Mod. 70 trigger



## jkoch

Can  anyone tell me how to lighten the trigger pull on a new mod 70. I have gotten used to the 2 1/2lb triggers on my Brownings and Remingtons. The mod 70 needs a little help!:


----------



## cmshoot

You will need a tiny 1/4", open ended wrench, (better to have two), and a very small screwdriver. Also, have a bottle of nail polish (pink handy to lock the screw and nuts in place after you have finished all the adjustments.

Pull the action out. There are three nuts on the trigger... the two nuts that are together, hold and lock the spring that controls the "pull weight". The single nut locks the over-travel screw in it's setting.

The engagement setting is machined into the trigger bar with a gauge, and I've never had one that had an engagement problem. If your trigger has excessive creep, don't try to file it. This is a job for a very skilled trigger 'smith, and for the cost of the labor, you are better off getting an after-market trigger like the "Jewel"!

OK...

Lay the barreled action out on a clean work space (tell your wife you'll be finished before dinner).

With the 1/4" wrench(s), loosen all three nuts.

Start by adjusting the pull weight. Move the nut "pair" down to contact the trigger, and try the weight... if it's too light, move them up towards the action, and try again, repeating as necessary until you like it.

If the pull is too heavy when the two nuts are down on the trigger, then unscrew and remove the trigger stop.

Remove the spring, and cut off one coil. Then replace the spring, and start over again.

When you have the pull weight as you like it, lock the two nuts against each other.

Next, using the small screwdriver, adjust the over-travel screw to your liking, and lock the nut against the trigger bar.

Now, put a dab of nail polish on the nuts to hold them tight.

Don't put Loctite on triggers... use women's nail polish on triggers (pink works best to hold the screws or nuts in place... Loctite can seize the small screws and nuts used in triggers, making them impossible to adjust or remove.

The Winchester nuts won't shoot loose if properly tightened, but the Remington screws WILL slowly work themselves loose over time, so they MUST have nail polish on the heads.

Finally, put it back together. Remember that the two end bolts hold the action into the stock, and require 65 inch pounds of torque (if you have a torque wrench), or to be very tight, if you just have a screwdriver.

But also remember that the middle screw is just to secure the front of the trigger guard, and hold the magazine box in place, so have it snug, but not over tight... the middle screw does NOT hold the action in place.


----------



## jkoch

cmshoot said:


> You will need a tiny 1/4", open ended wrench, (better to have two), and a very small screwdriver. Also, have a bottle of nail polish (pink handy to lock the screw and nuts in place after you have finished all the adjustments.
> 
> Pull the action out. There are three nuts on the trigger... the two nuts that are together, hold and lock the spring that controls the "pull weight". The single nut locks the over-travel screw in it's setting.
> 
> The engagement setting is machined into the trigger bar with a gauge, and I've never had one that had an engagement problem. If your trigger has excessive creep, don't try to file it. This is a job for a very skilled trigger 'smith, and for the cost of the labor, you are better off getting an after-market trigger like the "Jewel"!
> 
> OK...
> 
> Lay the barreled action out on a clean work space (tell your wife you'll be finished before dinner).
> 
> With the 1/4" wrench(s), loosen all three nuts.
> 
> Start by adjusting the pull weight. Move the nut "pair" down to contact the trigger, and try the weight... if it's too light, move them up towards the action, and try again, repeating as necessary until you like it.
> 
> If the pull is too heavy when the two nuts are down on the trigger, then unscrew and remove the trigger stop.
> 
> Remove the spring, and cut off one coil. Then replace the spring, and start over again.
> 
> When you have the pull weight as you like it, lock the two nuts against each other.
> 
> Next, using the small screwdriver, adjust the over-travel screw to your liking, and lock the nut against the trigger bar.
> 
> Now, put a dab of nail polish on the nuts to hold them tight.
> 
> Don't put Loctite on triggers... use women's nail polish on triggers (pink works best to hold the screws or nuts in place... Loctite can seize the small screws and nuts used in triggers, making them impossible to adjust or remove.
> 
> The Winchester nuts won't shoot loose if properly tightened, but the Remington screws WILL slowly work themselves loose over time, so they MUST have nail polish on the heads.
> 
> Finally, put it back together. Remember that the two end bolts hold the action into the stock, and require 65 inch pounds of torque (if you have a torque wrench), or to be very tight, if you just have a screwdriver.
> 
> But also remember that the middle screw is just to secure the front of the trigger guard, and hold the magazine box in place, so have it snug, but not over tight... the middle screw does NOT hold the action in place.


Thank you so much, cmshoot!!!!!!


----------



## WTM45

cmshoot, I know the man who wrote that article.  Please give him the citation he deserves.

http://snipercountry.com/Articles/AdjustingWinTrigger.asp

The "new" Model 70 triggers, made in S.C., are different.


----------



## cmshoot

WTM45, looks like you did it for me, so I don't have to.

Actually, someone else posted those directions to me on another website years ago, without any explanation as to where they came from.  They work perfectly, so I saved 'em and have been using them for quite some time.


----------



## WTM45

cmshoot said:


> WTM45, looks like you did it for me, so I don't have to.
> 
> Actually, someone else posted those directions to me on another website years ago, without any explanation as to where they came from.  They work perfectly, so I saved 'em and have been using them for quite some time.



No problem.  Glad I could help.


But to the OP, the new M70 has a different trigger.


----------



## jglenn

there are also afermarket springs available to lighten the pull even more. this eliminates cutting the spring too short


----------



## Booger

WTM45 said:


> But to the OP, the new M70 has a different trigger.



The new ones are very different. All I had to have was an alen wrench. Very easy to adjust. The owners manual even tells you how to do it.


----------



## fi8shmasty

Model 70 triggers are the best. Easy to adjust. The nuts are for trigger weight and the screw is for travel. I would never replace a model 70 trigger.  That is one of the reasons they are called the rifleman's rifle. They are made so even a novice can adjust the trigger. You can make them any weight and zero creep or a lot,depending on your likes or dislikes. Once you piddle with one and figure out how it works they are easy to adjust. Just make sure that you check it after you adjust it by cocking the bolt and engaging and disengaging the safety. Also use a rubber hammer with the safety on and off while the bolt is cocked giving the barreled action some good taps making sure it does not fire.
 Have fun with it.


----------



## jkoch

Thanks Guys!


----------



## WTM45

Enjoy that Winchester!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I was thinking this was a new FN-made Winny and I was going to ask why anyone would even need to adjust that trigger.


----------



## jkoch

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I was thinking this was a new FN-made Winny and I was going to ask why anyone would even need to adjust that trigger.


Read original post, I need to bring it down to 2- 2/12 lb.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

jkoch said:


> Read original post, I need to bring it down to 2- 2/12 lb.



so this IS a new FN-made Model 70?  

If it is, then you don't need all of those directions.  

Not to mention, that the new Model 70 trigger is already an extremely crisp 3-3.5 lbs out of the box.


----------



## jkoch

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so this IS a new FN-made Model 70?
> 
> If it is, then you don't need all of those directions.
> 
> Not to mention, that the new Model 70 trigger is already an extremely crisp 3-3.5 lbs out of the box.


Yes it it is a new Mod 70 but I still want to get it down to 
2 or 2/12 lb.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

jkoch said:


> Yes it it is a new Mod 70 but I still want to get it down to
> 2 or 2/12 lb.



gotcha... I don't think those instructions posted above are necessary for the new MOA trigger.  From what I've heard adjuting the trigger is very simple with this trigger mechanism.

let us know if you can get it down to 2 lbs.  the marketing for the Model 70 says it comes from the factory at #3.75 and is adjustable from 3-5 lbs, but that might just be a way to cover their butts from a legal standpoint.


----------



## jkoch

When I get some time to play with it,I will let you know!


----------



## RamblinWreck

Topping this old thread because I had to adjust my new FN Model 70 trigger (the M.O.A. trigger). I bought a new Win Extreme Weather model in 270. Out of the box, it would lift a 4.5 lb service rifle trigger weight by the trigger, and took a significant jerk to click with the weight hanging from the trigger. PS I have weighed plenty of AR15 triggers for CMP/EIC matches at RiverBend, as they are required to lift a 4.5 lb weight with barrel held vertical to be legal under the CMP rules. On the model 70, I estimate the weight at 5+ lbs. Crisp and no overtravel, true, but way too heavy for my taste.

The instructions for adjusting the trigger are indeed in the owner's manual. First you have to get the glue Win put on the screws off. I did this carefully with an exacto knife. I found this easier to do after I removed the trigger from the action (two pins). I used a dental pick to get the glue out of the allen heads. The screw closest to the action is the overtravel screw, and the lower one is the weight of pull screw. I found I could not get the trigger below 3 lbs without unscrewing the screw too much, so I ordered a lighter spring from erniethegunsmith that is made for this trigger. After installing and adjusting to about 2 lbs, I put some nail polish on there to "glue" the screws.

Now the trigger is just right. I love it! The new trigger is pretty darn nice once you get it adjusted. HTH!


----------

